# Presto Heat Dish



## H. laoticus (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys/gals,

I was at Costco the other day and noticed the Presto Heat Dish.  I know some of you have been brainstorming ideas on how to heat your vast collection of inverts (such as heat tape), so this came to mind.  This particular heat dish is 1000 watts and is about $70 give or take.  I know some heating systems made especially for reptiles and such cost a hell of a lot, so this doesn't seem that bad.  1000 watts is still pretty high though. 
I was wondering what everyone thought about it being used as a heating source for their collection of reptiles or inverts--if you don't mind a giant dish facing your collection that is. 
Here's the link to one:  http://www.amazon.com/Presto-HeatDish-Parabolic-Heater-Footlight/dp/B000IOTREI

I don't have any need for one, just throwing the idea out there.  And no, I am not in any way, shape, or form affiliated with Presto and its products


----------



## DELV55 (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that to heat the whole room so you don't have to supply heat to each vivarium/container? 

I wouldn't use it to face my containers though since some of my containers are made out of plastic. I had one (well....the heat dish that is). It's decent, but when it hits you, it gives me a major rash and I'd be skeptical on the durability of it especially if you leave it on all the time and also the potential fire hazard since I think that was one of the reason that took out mines.

I'd probably rather go with an indirect less concentrated heat source that can heat up the whole room evenly like a little space heater with a good fan.

1000 watts would totally rape my wallet.

That's why I'm staying small with 6 scorpions.


----------



## Stewjoe (Oct 17, 2010)

1000 watts running 24/7 would cost you an extra $57.60 a month @ $.08 kw/h


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah i figured the 1000W was a bit much lol
It probably wouldn't be on all day anyways, just enough for your pets to warm up, but I can definitely see the bills piling up either way.  Don't know if there are any other models that have lower wattage.  The crazy part is I've actually met people who heat up their entire house or the entire room for their pets.  This may apply more to them and be more applicable in that case.


----------



## DELV55 (Oct 17, 2010)

Stewjoe said:


> 1000 watts running 24/7 would cost you an extra $57.60 a month @ $.08 kw/h


Is that how much it is? Seemed a lot more over here, especially with all the other bills piling up ugh lol.



> The crazy part is I've actually met people who heat up their entire house or the entire room for their pets. This may apply more to them and be more applicable in that case.


Well their pets are living better then I am haha. In my house, it's like "okay I'm just going to turn the heater on for 5 minutes then I'll wear another coat". I've seen it though, sometimes it's just cheaper though so it's understandable. It won't be for another year or two until I get out of school and have enough money, but then I'd probably not have enough time. Sucks heh.

I still wouldn't trust the dish though, I just feel it a bit risky for some reason...

I'd still opt for space heater or just the house furnace.


----------



## Stewjoe (Oct 17, 2010)

That $$ is for the usage only, you would have the transmission and distribution fees and you regular usage on top of that.


----------



## BAM1082 (Oct 20, 2010)

I keep my room warmer than the rest of the house for my inverts.
Either blocking the AC in the winter. 

Or blocking all other vents and running the heat for a few min`s just heating that room. Using a few mins of Natural Gas in the furnace sure beats a thousand watts of electrical heat. 

I use heat cables alot for extra heat, I have them kinna hanging with ziplock containers stacked inbetween them. 

As for the 1000W heater mentioned here... I actaully know someone who has one in there patio room for the winter. 
If you were to hook this up to a thermostat it would work great at keeping a room at what ever tempature you please.
If you do go this route be sure not to blast it directly at a tank, or scorpion.


----------



## Stewjoe (Oct 20, 2010)

I use a 900w/1500w osculating ceramic heater with a thermostat, works great. It runs on low for about 8-14 minutes per hour. It cost 50 dollars which is about what a good external plug-in thermostat would have cost me to run my other heater.


----------



## Envyizm (Oct 20, 2010)

If you guys can manage insulating your t/scorpion room enough you can keep the entire room 80-85 with very little extra heating. In the winter I keep plastic over my windows then supplement that with heavy curtains and run a small heating element "60watt light" when its extremely cold outside. I also try to keep the door into the room semi air tight under the door to prevent cold air from coming in from the rest of the house. As long as there is a heating vent in the t room and you set the house temp 70-75 you should be able to achieve a 80+ temp in the t room with little effort or extra cash.


----------



## Stewjoe (Oct 20, 2010)

Envyizm said:


> If you guys can manage insulating your t/scorpion room enough you can keep the entire room 80-85 with very little extra heating. In the winter I keep plastic over my windows then supplement that with heavy curtains and run a small heating element "60watt light" when its extremely cold outside. I also try to keep the door into the room semi air tight under the door to prevent cold air from coming in from the rest of the house. As long as there is a heating vent in the t room and you set the house temp 70-75 you should be able to achieve a 80+ temp in the t room with little effort or extra cash.


My place is usually 65-70 so count that out :wall:


----------

